# A couple super beginner questions



## JoshuaFG (Jun 14, 2013)

First question, being fairly new to the area (from MN) I am still not totally familiar with the fish down here. What are the fish the jump a foot or more out of the water 3-4 time in a straight line?! That's crazy fish dot do that up north. 

Question two. I have gone fishing down by the navarre bridge a couple times and have gotten hits on a DOA shrimp (clear with gold speckles) under a top popper but every time I try to set they seem to not set. Back home when you get a hit you give it a 2 Mississippi and set it good and being her in. That doesn't seem to be working down here. 

Question three. I don't have a boat or kayak or anything unfortunately and my budget is too tight to go get one so I was wondering if anyone could suggest a good shore fishing spot for a noob like me. 

Thanks for the advice and info in advance!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

The jumping fish you mention are Mullet and the bites you are getting are probably Pinfish jerking on the tail of your DOA. Fishing a jig with Gulp around the pilings and seawall should produce a flounder or 2 right now.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Ive found that setting the hook just doesnt work well around here. I have caught more fish by just letting the fish take the bait and run. Look at it like this if your constantly waiting for that bite intensely its not near as much fun lol. Just let the fish take the bait and haul ass for a long count.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> The jumping fish you mention are Mullet and the bites you are getting are probably Pinfish jerking on the tail of your DOA. Fishing a jig with Gulp around the pilings and seawall should produce a flounder or 2 right now.


This


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are seeing several fish jump at one time, they are ... crazy fish: aka leatherjackets. Don't handle them if you can help it.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Not sure where you live, however, I fish at he mouth of weeks bay on the eastern shore of mobile bay from a kayak. We've been caching tons of large redfish. At pelican point (public launch and fishing area) those fishing from the bank are yanking them in one right after the another. You can catch these on about anything - artificially: Mirrorlure C17MR, Mirrorlure 52R, DOA - live: finger mullet, menhaden (which you can actually catch on your rod and reel right there), shrimp, etc.


----------



## JoshuaFG (Jun 14, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for the tips and info guys! So it seems I'm basically in the wrong spot and/or time. Thanks for the spot tip Mark. I live just north of NE of holly by the sea so I may swing out that way some time but if anyone has some general areas to start closer to here? That would be awesome. 

I'm thinking about going over navarre bridge then taking a left where those pavilions are then going down to the far one on the sound side and walking the shoreline there and eastward this coming weekend. Anyone have experience/luck with that area?


----------



## JoshuaFG (Jun 14, 2013)

Another super beginner question for you guys. Generally speaking what is the fish dinner time if you will? Like the high time of evening feeding.


----------



## USMCEOD (Oct 9, 2013)

Something to look at is tides4fishing,com, then pick the area closest to you... sometimes it seems to be good info. I tend to fish when I can then compare to the chart... some people swear by it.


----------



## JoshuaFG (Jun 14, 2013)

Awesome! That's a great site. Thanks


----------



## JoshuaFG (Jun 14, 2013)

When the menhaden are running is a gold spoon a decent choice to mimic the baitfish? I realize that a doa/gulp shrimp isn't the right choice there but does the flashing of a spoon decently portray a running minnow?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

catch some of those menhaden, and run over to the destin bridge....soaking a half a menhaden on the bottom in several places near there will result in 15 to 35lb redfish..have fun.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I use my mirrorlure C17MR, retrieving slowly, throwing right into the thick of the menhaden before daylight when I'm having menhaden jumping by the dozens into my kayak. If you listen the the commotion of the menhaden frenzies, it will sound like waves crashing at the beach. Listen more closely and look - you'll hear the thump of a redfish and see it attacking the menhaden at the surface. I retrieve slowly to prevent catching the menhaden. I thought I'd be competing against a million menhaden to land a redfish, but after several weeks of doing this, I can attract a hit about every 4 or 5 casts. Most mornings, I land a redfish on the very first cast.

When the menhaden settle down at daylight, I switch to the 52MR, and can regularly land 1 or 2 more redfish right away.


----------



## JoshuaFG (Jun 14, 2013)

Awesome thanks guys. I'm hoping to get enough money from my upcoming birthday and Christmas when I go back home to get a kayak. That would be great.


----------

